# Property Inspection Report is driving me Crazy. �200-�450 + VAT - cant afford it



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

*Property Inspection Report is driving me Crazy. £200-£450 + VAT - cant afford it*

Hello everyone,

I have been having trouble finding an affordable surveyor for a Property Inspection Report in Oxfordshire. I need to have it done for my FLR(M) due to living in a shared accommodation with my husband’s parents.

I initially contacted the Department of Health and Safety and they said they don't offer that kind of service. Then i contacted the South Oxfordshire District Council and this was their reply:
“Unfortunately, we are unable to help you in this matter. However, I suggest that you instruct an independent surveyor to assist you. I recommend that they are registered with the Royal Institute of Chartered Surveyors, RICS”. 

It was really nice of them to give me some advice as to what kind of qualifications the surveyor i choose should have. However, i have already contacted a few RICS certified surveyors in the area and all of them have told me they are not familiar with the type of inspection report but they are willing to do it and have given me quotes of around £450 pounds, the cheapest being £200 + VAT. I honestly do not want pay that much, mainly because i cant afford it, especially when there are other visa renewal fees to pay and all the other expenses involved.

Even when i wasnt sure, I finally contacted a company called Hussain Designs which has a branch in Abingdon and claims they specialise in providing Immigration accommodation certificates that fulfil all Home Office, UK Border Agency requirements, however i dont think they are RICS certified  and i wonder if their report would be any good and indeed approved by the H.O.?? They can come to my town all the way from Abingdon to inspect the property and write the report for only £165 which i think it is a reasonable price, but probably too good to be true?
I am totally overwhelmed about this Property Inspection Report. I just want to have one done that is accepted by the Home Office, but doesnt cost more tan £200 if possible.

*MY QUESTIONS ARE:
I am being too cheap?
I wonder if someone on this forum can recommend one?
What does the Home Inspection Report have to include besides stating that is it not overcrowded?*

This is what i have told the surveyors i contacted the report should mention:
1) Total number of rooms of the house and use
2) Size of rooms
3) Number of occupants
4) Name and Date of Birth of the occupants
5) Any defects etc.
6) Assessing that the property:
- Is free from Category 1 and 2 Hazards under the Housing Act 2004,
- Is in a reasonable state of repair,
- Is not statutorily overcrowded under the Housing Act 1985, Part X and shall have sufficient space to accommodate the occupiers.
7) Date of Visit/inspection

*Is that the correct info for the report to show? Am i missing something or i am asking for too much info and that is why the surveyors have given expensive quotes?*

Please, please guys i need some advice and help.
Your advice is very much appreciated!

Thank you loads.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

I know people strongly recommend it but if it's any consolation, I submitted my spouses application without a property inspection and it was fine (for the first FLR(M) straight after marriage). I did try to get one but anyone I asked here in N.Ireland had never heard of it so I gave up.

We submitted photos of all the rooms in the house and a letter from my dad stating that there were 4 bedrooms and 4 occupants (as well as the certified deeds) and it was accepted with no problems.


----------



## agentstar (Jul 6, 2016)

i paid about £ 70 to the local council who gave me a small very small paper and it was ok for entry clearance .. but it was my own property and i was the only occupant. i understand that some estate agents letter is also good enough. I included floor plus drawn by myself and photos of the place and plenty evidence to show that its not overcrowded.

Good Luck


----------



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello,

Thank you Agentstar for sharing your case with me, it is very kind of you, but i wish i was in your situation, mine is a bit different. You were fine by not providing a report to the HO because you live at your own property and you are the only occupant, so unfortunately your situation does not apply to me as i live in a shared accommodation at my parents in law (we have been living there since i first moved to the UK on my spouse visa 2.5 years ago) and due sharing accommodation i need to prove that the house is not overcrowded. Thank you very much sharing your experience though.

I still need some advice regarding my questions/home inspection report at the start of this thread. Can someone please shed some light?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I got my property inspection report done through a local firm for £60/70, also living with parents.

All you need to do is to go to your local immigration specialist/solicitors and tell them you need a property inspection report for Immigration purposes. They should know the kind you need. If you have to explain yourself, then, they're probably not the right people to deal with.

Don't look online, it's best to go to a local firm in your area.


----------



## havefaith1 (May 12, 2016)

viri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been having trouble finding an affordable surveyor for a Property Inspection Report in Oxfordshire. I need to have it done for my FLR(M) due to living in a shared accommodation with my husband’s parents.
> 
> ...


Can a solicitor do a home inspection report and include in it all the requirements "viri" mentions above? will it be approved by the Home Office?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

havefaith1 said:


> Can a solicitor do a home inspection report and include in it all the requirements "viri" mentions above? will it be approved by the Home Office?


As I've said above, if when he tells whichever firm he uses, that he needs it for immigration purses as part of a spouse visa application and they aren't sure or don't know what he's talking about. Don't use them.

I didn't need to present my local firm with a list of questions/requirements. They knew instantly, the kind of report UKVI/UKBA require.


----------



## agentstar (Jul 6, 2016)

on the same subject can i please ask politely a question

( my wife and I )we have just bought a lovely home. there is just the two of us ( no one else)
we are due for FLRm 
1 Do I really need to get a property inspection report ?
2 what shall I send instead of property report? Land Reg title electoral voters EPC estate agents property brochure floor plan is on that brochure anything else ?

Please advise
Thank you


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

viri said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you Agentstar for sharing your case with me, it is very kind of you, but i wish i was in your situation, mine is a bit different. You were fine by not providing a report to the HO because you live at your own property and you are the only occupant, so unfortunately your situation does not apply to me as i live in a shared accommodation at my parents in law (we have been living there since i first moved to the UK on my spouse visa 2.5 years ago) and due sharing accommodation i need to prove that the house is not overcrowded. Thank you very much sharing your experience though.
> 
> ...


Basically, if you live in Oxfordshire, you are doomed for house inspection reports. Local councils do them for around 400 pounds. If you can afford to wait a bit, it's best to ring a few companies in London who do them cause they tend to send someone over to Oxfordshire every few weeks to do those reports for people who need them, costs around 250 pounds and I think that's the cheapest option.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

agentstar said:


> on the same subject can i please ask politely a question
> 
> ( my wife and I )we have just bought a lovely home. there is just the two of us ( no one else)
> we are due for FLRm
> ...


1. No
2. Yes, Land Reg a must, brochure with a floor plan a good thing to add, that should be fine


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

I know you need a Home Inspection Report only if you share accommodation with people who are not your immediate family (your kids and partner), however I dont think it has to be done to such detail as listed at the top of the thread.

People who don't share accommodation with family or friends do not need a home inspection report (it is only for shared accommodation to prove that it wont be over crowded). 

If you dont share accommodation, then you only need a council tax bill, property deeds or mortgage, utility bills.

If you live at a rented accommodation: you will need lease in both names (but, if the agreement if in the name of only one of the two, then you will need a landlord's letter stating that he/she agrees that the applicant stays lives at the rented place. Also, you will need council tax bill, utility bills.

If you share accommodation, along with the PIR, it is recommended if not a must, to have a letter of consent, where the owner of the house states that they allow you/invite you to stay and live with them.


Hope that helps.
Good luck


----------



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

ashkevron said:


> Basically, if you live in Oxfordshire, you are doomed for house inspection reports. Local councils do them for around 400 pounds. If you can afford to wait a bit, it's best to ring a few companies in London who do them cause they tend to send someone over to Oxfordshire every few weeks to do those reports for people who need them, costs around 250 pounds and I think that's the cheapest option.


Thank you Ashkevron for your reply and advice. I will definitely consider searching and contacting people from London. Thanks.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

viri said:


> Thank you Ashkevron for your reply and advice. I will definitely consider searching and contacting people from London. Thanks.


Not sure if forum rules allow me to post the link for the people we used so apologies if they do, I'm only trying to help. We used immigrationinspections.co.uk for 120 pounds some years ago, just found it in my email, not sure what their prices are at the moment and if they still do it outside of London, but there must be someone who'll do it, the only problem is that finding them often means days spent on it.


----------



## viri (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you very much Ashkevron for the link! you are very kind.
Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## TanTheMan (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,

I just had my housing report done by 'Health and Housing Group', they specialise in housing reports for immigration applications. They were very friendly and provided a fast service. They charged me £165. You can contact them at the following number

freephone: 0800 169 7052.
[email protected]
index.jpg
http://www.healthandhousing.org.uk/visa-entry-clearance-requirements.html

I would recommend calling them and speaking to them.


----------

